# ****!



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I swear..

If there's a team who mastered the art of the untimely win it's the 76ers. There was a chance to move up to #4. The #4 spot in the lottery and they go and win by 19. *sigh*


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Sorry man.

On a side note, it looks like Eddie Jordan will be coaching Rutgers next year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If it makes you feel better, personally I hope that the Sixers will wind up with a Top 4 pick.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Funny how things work out some times. Detroit wins a game they shouldn't have then a coin toss and a lucky lotto ball later Philly ends up with the 2nd pick.


----------

